# Smoke hollow olp



## phillipleondria (Oct 19, 2016)

I wasnt sure where to put this but im giving a heads up to everyone thinking of getting anything smoke hollow. I have dealt with my share of companies through the years when it comes to warranty issues ,but i have never found one as easy as olp inc. Everyone knows most grills, or smokers come with cheap castor wheels that dont tend to last. I didnt have much hope when i called the 800 number but the lady that answered was very helpful, just wanted a brief description and a copy of my recipt. In fact only one wheel was broken, the other three have a few small cracks in the plastic but still work fine, but she shipped out a set of four fed ex. Great customer service goes a long way in my book.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 20, 2016)

That's great Phillip!

And your right, great customer service builds a loyal customer base.

Al


----------



## rstans (Nov 30, 2016)

Glad to hear that.  Pulling the trigger on one of these tomorrow.  Same problem you had, the gas grill died and I want a combo unit.  I have a bradley, but getting bored with it since I automated just about everything on it over the past 6 years.  Looking for the challenge of wood smoking.  Thanks for the information, your posts have helped me make up my mind.


----------

